# It's official



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Friday the 6 my divorce was finalized. It didn't hit me then and it still hasn't. I've been on my toes since then waiting for the barrage of emotions to hit me. With me not wanting the divorce in the first place I thought that I would fall apart but I think I already went through that stage during the separation. Yes it's hard to believe that it's happened to me but at the moment I'm just like "okay, I'm no longer married. Oh well." I hope this is normal and that I don't relapse!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You made it and survived! Welcome to the other side!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

There is no standard script. You feel what you feel, when you feel it. I fell apart when I saw our pending divorce case on the court website, the final decree felt much more mechanical. And now I check a different box on all the forms......


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

Funny it all hits differently.

My Nisi day was totally fine- like no other. I only cried when I saw the paperwork in my hand.

But nothing was as bad as having to file- that's a day I'll never forget nor which to feel like that again.

Now I view it as another day on the road to new life. It will get easier!

And yes- it does feel nice to tick a divorce box on form now.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I smiled when I got the paperwork in the mail a week later.

I did my crying during the marriage and about 2 months after I left. Mostly divorce was anticlimactic. No huge celebration, no tears. It just was.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Re: It's official*



EnjoliWoman said:


> I smiled when I got the paperwork in the mail a week later.
> 
> I did my crying during the marriage and about 2 months after I left. Mostly divorce was anticlimactic. No huge celebration, no tears. It just was.



Yeah I'm all cried out I think. Or maybe it will hit me when I see the papera in my hand like mentioned above.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

EW, that's one of the factors that vary so much. How things went prior to D. I'm racking up a fair amount of first dates and it's been interesting. One woman had an alcoholic husband she'd been dealing with for several years as nothing more than a bad room mate. After another recent DWI she filed for a D, RO, and had him removed(was in jail anyway). It was only a few months ago but I would honestly say she was ready to move on. 
Others that discovered cheating out of the blue or some other "shocker" seem to take longer to heal.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I was separated for 3 years so I was used to being apart from my ex. We had an amicable divorce and went together to court on D-Day. Then we walked around town and talked. 

I have to admit, on the day of I felt a bit down/depressed but by the next day I was over it. Haven't regretted it at all. I love being single. 

A friend of mine has the opposite situation. Kept saying how she hated her husband and couldn't wait for D Day. Then when the day came she fell apart emotionally. So you never know.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I got the official divorce papers earlier today. I thought old emotions would pop back up and I'd fall apart but no. I took a picture with it and sent it out to my friends. It's now hanging up on my refrigerator and even joked about framing it. But I know eventually I'll put it away so I don't lose it. Just an update...I guess I'll periodically check back in here for updates for the support. Thanks for the input, yall.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Good Luck to you Septic!!

So glad you are taking this so well. Please continue to take care of yourself!


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

